# Jayda Starts Bitework



## doxsee (Jun 14, 2007)

Here is a video of Jayda's introduction to the bite pillow. This was her first time doing it and 2nd time out to training (bad I know, hadn't been out since November!!). At first she didn't know what to make of it, but she soon decided it was a fine game.









Her handler needs a lot of work though!!







I definitely need to learn to teach her to carry nicely and not try to decapitate her... 

Jayda beginning bitework - 24 wks


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

She looks like she is having a blast. Such a pretty girl.


----------



## Joker (Sep 15, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: doxseeHere is a video of Jayda's introduction to the bite pillow. This was her first time doing it and 2nd time out to training (bad I know, hadn't been out since November!!). At first she didn't know what to make of it, but she soon decided it was a fine game.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your pup looks good Bill will get you and your pup dialed in.
Is this pup out of Arrek?


----------



## doxsee (Jun 14, 2007)

Yes, she's out of Arrek and Kenna.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Lookin Good


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Rats!! I missed it!!

Will you be there this weekend?


----------



## doxsee (Jun 14, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The GangRats!! I missed it!!
> 
> Will you be there this weekend?


I'm not sure about this weekend yet, but I'm definitely hoping on next weekend. Our goal is at least every other weekend since it's such a long drive for us (~3hours)


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Yeah, it's 2 hours for us!


----------



## doxsee (Jun 14, 2007)

Perhaps I will come out this weekend....


----------



## Joker (Sep 15, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: doxseeYes, she's out of Arrek and Kenna.


Hmmm Cool I hope to be able to follow his progress.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: doxseePerhaps I will come out this weekend....


DH got some new toys for his video camera so we'll be there taping away!!


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

Erin, she's an awesome little puppy!!. I'm look forward to watching her grow up and learn the sport!!


----------

